# F$U fans??



## chadair (Nov 13, 2013)

http://blacksportsonline.com/home/2...ccused-of-sexual-assault/#F7W3TQW6mAwwuCgV.01

any of y'all heard anything about this? and why is it just now bein reported?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 13, 2013)

First I've heard of it.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 13, 2013)

Don't sweat it brother...we're better than the gates this year with our 3rd string QB!


----------



## MCBUCK (Nov 14, 2013)

"other sources tell TMZ …"

just that in itself would be sufficient enough for me to disregard the report.  and FWIW, just how credible is the website?  I read just a bit of the site's information, and they are not exactly top of the line reporters and seem to have issue with, let's just say 'cultural differences."  Anytime someone needs a 1500 word dissertation just to explain their website moniker, may have issue with just keeping to the news.  That is just my opinion.  Go look over the site and judge for yourself. 

What the heck!?!?  I am defending F$U players!


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 14, 2013)

Yeah his victim was UM's defensive coordinator.....

Dude is still walking funny and we haven't had a real defense since.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 14, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Yeah his victim was UM's defensive coordinator.....
> 
> Dude is still walking funny and we haven't had a real defense since.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Nov 14, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Yeah his victim was UM's defensive coordinator.....
> 
> Dude is still walking funny and we haven't had a real defense since.


Lol. !!!! Sounds like made up bull to me !!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 14, 2013)

Don't you have anything Go Gata related to talk about?


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 14, 2013)

CRIMINOLES said:


> Lol. !!!! Sounds like made up bull to me !!



It's either made up and old news of mistaken identity or a coverup that will be a spiral of fun and games for all involved.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 14, 2013)

As has been posted on a couple of the Nole boards...I'd hate to face a mad FSU team.  Unfortunately for the rest of the schedule...that's what you're about to see.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey Gata...

Tell Skyler Mourningwig I said high!!!











Let ole Tim Jensen earn his dirty nole money....


----------



## David Parker (Nov 14, 2013)

sniff.  yall smell smoke?  kidding.  he's an angel bless his heart


----------



## LuckyDawg11 (Nov 14, 2013)

David Parker said:


> sniff.  yall smell smoke?  kidding.  he's an angel bless his heart



I think the only thing were smelling is the CRAP coming from your threads you post. Quit your whining and stand up and be a true Dawg fan and be respectful to the game.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 14, 2013)

sorry to hurt your feelings  "dawg fan" ...   

git some


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2013)

Typical FSU THUG behavior...


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 14, 2013)

Winston's not talking to the police.  Uh oh...

http://espn.go.com/college-football...on-florida-state-seminoles-not-talking-police


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 14, 2013)

Browning Slayer said:


> Typical FSU THUG behavior...


Remember me?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 14, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Remember me?



We've all had some-

http://arrestnation.com/tag/florida-state-university-football-player-arrested/


----------



## Browning Slayer (Nov 14, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> We've all had some-
> 
> http://arrestnation.com/tag/florida-state-university-football-player-arrested/



We sure have.. But we aren't called the "Criminoles"...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Nov 14, 2013)

I haven't seen anything concerning the facts of the circumstance, I'm giving the kid the benefit of the doubt for now.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 14, 2013)




----------



## GAranger1403 (Nov 15, 2013)

TPD closed the case but now the states attorneies office is running with it? Timing is questionable, how many Gators/Canes are working in the FSA's office I wonder?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 15, 2013)

GAranger1403 said:


> TPD closed the case but now the states attorneies office is running with it? Timing is questionable, how many Gators/Canes are working in the FSA's office I wonder?



My question is, who leaked this to TMZ.  They didn't just stumble on a year old police report.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 15, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> We've all had some-
> 
> http://arrestnation.com/tag/florida-state-university-football-player-arrested/



He was the first thing that came to mind when hearing about this investigation.  Dent, a known diddler, fits the description given by the accuser ALOT better than Winston.  My theory, and it is just a theory, is that Winston is wanted for questioning regarding a sexual assault by someone else.  Due to the timing, that someone else could very well be Greg Dent.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 16, 2013)

This has all the markings of a Gator snitch job. Some of y'all may remember back in the 90's that Gator fans and boosters hated FSU so much that they had a Tallahassee talk radio fill in named Marty investigate supposed FSU football crimes. Marty had a group called the Gator rapid reaction force that tried to sniff out any NCAA or criminal violations FSU players may have committed then they called the media/law I think this group leaked the story to the media of the Dillard's free clothes involving Peter Warrick and another player. Who stole FSU's two crystal trophies? Two Gator alums that's who, this story has all the markings of a loser Gator fan base who can't stand that FSU is back on top again.


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 16, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> My question is, who leaked this to TMZ.  They didn't just stumble on a year old police report.



A Gator fan working there did, I guarantee it.


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 16, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Yeah his victim was UM's defensive coordinator.....
> 
> Dude is still walking funny and we haven't had a real defense since.




Now that is finally a funny post by you!


----------



## BBowman (Nov 16, 2013)

The folks here in Bama land are saying it's the Bama smear machine at work. FSU is a threat so the Bama smear machine is starting the psycho warfare before the BCS championship game. It happened to Teo, Cam, and Johhny. The talk around here by of course non Bama fans is that there is a group that starts this mess to get in the other teams heads.


----------



## southGAlefty (Nov 16, 2013)

Not sure but looks like it ain't working so far haha. FSU ain't missed a beat!


----------



## David Parker (Nov 17, 2013)

FSU won again, he's gettin guiltier.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 20, 2013)

http://www.tampabay.com/sports/colle...matter/2153364


----------



## alphachief (Nov 20, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> http://www.tampabay.com/sports/colle...matter/2153364



Great...


----------



## ryano (Nov 20, 2013)

Sorry, we couldn't find what you were looking for.

It's possible you reached a page that no longer exists on our site.

Use our site search to help you locate the content you seek.

If there is a technical issue, the Times Digital team has already been notified.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 20, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> http://www.tampabay.com/sports/colle...matter/2153364



Link is no longer working. 

Who's in jail now?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 20, 2013)

ryano said:


> Sorry, we couldn't find what you were looking for.
> 
> It's possible you reached a page that no longer exists on our site.
> 
> ...



Maybe this?-

A Tallahassee detective told an accuser's attorney that Tallahassee is a "big football town" and her client's life could "be made miserable" if she pursued a sexual assault case against Florida State quarterback Jameis Winston, according to an exclusive statement released by the family to the Tampa Bay Times on Wednesday.

http://www.tampabay.com/sports/coll...-about-pursuing-jameis-winston-matter/2153364


----------



## David Parker (Nov 20, 2013)

saw this one coming a country mile away


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 20, 2013)

If Winston did in fact rape this girl then he deserves to be locked up.

Maybe I misread some things but I thought somewhere it was reported that Winston was interviewed at the scene. The victim stated that the suspect was 5' 9-5'11.  If police were interviewing Winston why didn't the girl just say there is the guy that raped me?

It's just weird that when Winston was not a starter you didn't hear anything about this. Now that he's a heisman contender he shrunk half a foot and gained 40 lbs.

Whole thing stinks to high heaven.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 20, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> If Winston did in fact rape this girl then he deserves to be locked up.
> 
> Maybe I misread some things but I thought somewhere it was reported that Winston was interviewed at the scene. The victim stated that the suspect was 5' 9-5'11.  If police were interviewing Winston why didn't the girl just say there is the guy that raped me?
> 
> ...



According to what the detective said, the fact that he's a high profile football player is the EXACT reason we didn't hear anything about it.  If true, that's disgusting that law enforcement would try to persuade the victim not to press charges, because they lived in a "football town".

If he is truly innocent, hopefully his image will not be tarnished.  If he's guilty, lock him up.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 20, 2013)

Heard today in the radio that a lot of new info is coming out and it starting to appear that what has been reported my not be the truth. In other words, her original testimony did implicate him and she never said he was only 5'9" tall. The reason it has taken this long is, the family and their attorney, have been waiting for months for the final findings of the local police. What I heard today is starting to sound a lot worse for Winston and is actually starting to make some since of why its all coming out now. Sounds like the local police have not been forthright with info? Also, it appears that she was NOT drunk at the time of the incident and that is documented by blood tests. It has been reported by Winston's attorney, as well as the local police, that she was. It's starting to sound like some good ole boy local police investigation covering up their local QB and this is why it has taken so long to come to light?

Apparently, the family of this girl and their attorney, sent a request to the State Attorney office with 10 questions they want answered. Those questions where shared on the radio today and I have to say, based on the questions, it does not look good for Winston. The questions alone paint a much different picture than what has been reported.

Take it for what its worth?


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 20, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Heard today in the radio that a lot of new info is coming out and it starting to appear that what has been reported my not be the truth. In other words, her original testimony did implicate him and she never said he was only 5'9" tall. The reason it has taken this long is, the family and their attorney, have been waiting for months for the final findings of the local police. What I heard today is starting to sound a lot worse for Winston and is actually starting to make some since of why its all coming out now. Sounds like the local police have not been forthright with info? Also, it appears that she was NOT drunk at the time of the incident and that is documented by blood tests. It has been reported by Winston's attorney, as well as the local police, that she was. It's starting to sound like some good ole boy local police investigation covering up their local QB and this is why it has taken so long to come to light?
> 
> Apparently, the family of this girl and their attorney, sent a request to the State Attorney office with 10 questions they want answered. Those questions where shared on the radio today and I have to say, based on the questions, it does not look good for Winston. The questions alone paint a much different picture than what has been reported.
> 
> Take it for what its worth?



Heard similar things on ESPN.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 20, 2013)

Not sounding good for Jamei$


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 20, 2013)

Here you go

"Recent media reports compel our family to make a statement at this time.



We the victim and family have attempted to allow the State Attorney to address Tallahassee



Police Department's questionable investigation into the rape of the victim.



We the victim and family have not responded to the barrage of media inquiries. We did not want



to escalate a very difficult situation which we thought was behind us.



On 12/7/12 the victim was raped by an unknown person. The victim immediately reported it to



law enforcement and cooperated completely with all requests made of her by law enforcement.



In early January, when the victim identified the perpetrator as Jameis Winston, the family grew



concerned that she would be targeted on campus.



We requested assistance from an attorney friend to interact with law enforcement on the victim's



behalf. When the attorney contacted Detective Angulo immediately after Winston was



identified, Detective Angulo told the attorney that Tallahassee was a big football town and the



victim needs to think long and hard before proceeding against him because she will be raked



over the coals and her life will be made miserable.



The attorney and Detective Angulo discussed suspending the investigation to give the victim



some time to receive counseling. However, during that discussion, the attorney addressed the



need for the family to obtain the DNA and blood work results to make a more informed decision.



At that time, Detective Angulo specifically refused to collect Winston's DNA or interview



Winston's roommate who witnessed the attack. Detective Angulo stated that such activity would



alert Winston and the matter could go public.



Thereafter, the family, through counsel, repeatedly attempted to obtain the blood work results



from both Detective Angulo and the Tallahassee Police Department's victim advocate, Fawnisha



Brown. At all times, the victim, the family, and counsel were available to Tallahassee Police



Department and were under the impression that only law enforcement was aware of the crime.



If the victim had been aware that Winston's attorney was alerted as far back as February, she



would have insisted that Tallahassee Police Department immediately collect DNA and interview,



at the very least, Winston's roommate who witnessed the attack.



The victim was devastated when she learned late last week that the Tallahassee Police



Department had informed Winston's attorney as far back as February, which allowed him all of



this time to create his defense and prepare his witnesses.





The family was shocked to hear that Winston's attorney was not only aware of the case but had



been told by Tallahassee Police Department that the case had been closed in February. All the



while, the family was awaiting blood work results until early April.



It was never the intent of the victim or the family for this to become public. The victim was



trying to move on with her life which has now been turned upside down once again. We have not



been the source of any information prior to this release; there was no benefit in that.



In light of the fact that this matter has now been made public, here are a few of the many



questions the victim and the family have:



I. If Winston's attorney was aware of the case in February 2013, why didn't Detective



Angulo collect DNA evidence, interview Winston, and conduct a proper investigation.





2. Why did it take Detective Angulo four months to verbally inform the family of the blood



work results?





3. Why was Winston not listed as the suspect in the police report once he was identified in



early January?





4. Why is it being represented in the press that the victim was intoxicated when Detective



Angulo told the family that the victim was not intoxicated based on the blood work?





5. Why didn't Detective Angulo or his superiors inform the State Attorney of the crime



before the media sought a copy of the police report 11 months after the crime?





6. Why was the Florida State University Police Department given a copy of the police



report after it was determined they did not have jurisdiction, especially given the fact that



Winston's attorney represents the Florida State University football team and they have a



clear conflict of interest?"


----------



## maker4life (Nov 20, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Take it for what its worth?



It's not worth much. 

When this took place Jameis was maybe third on the depth chart and most Tallahassee cops wouldn't have even known who he was.

Had they even known who he was then anyone that knows anything about Tallahassee knows that TPD really isn't into looking out for FSU football players.

Now he may be guilty as sin but anybody that thinks TPD was trying to cover something up is nuts!!!


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 20, 2013)

maker4life said:


> It's not worth much.
> 
> When this took place Jameis was maybe third on the depth chart and most Tallahassee cops wouldn't have even known who he was.
> 
> ...



5* recruit.  I doubt he was an unknown.


----------



## garnet and gold (Nov 20, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> 5* recruit.  I doubt he was an unknown.



You know what he meant, he wasnt all over the media like he has been since the Pitt game.


----------



## garnet and gold (Nov 20, 2013)

Brief Summary of the Jameis Winston Legal Controversy 
Plenty of people have been asking me questions about the timing and intricacies of the events regarding the police report and possible involvement of Florida State star Quarterback Jameis Winston in the recently publicized sexual battery case. I'm hoping this unbiased, objective and brief summary brings clarity to the people who haven't been reading Buds great updates over the past few weeks on the thread.
Approximately one week ago around the 4:00 PM hour, the popular celebrity media site TMZ, posted an article suggesting that Jameis Winston was either involved, or being investigated, in a sexual battery case that was originally reported in 2012. TMZ's original post did not include the official, although heavily redacted, police report, in which contained description of the suspect as being between the heights of 5' 9" and 5' 11" and having straight hair. Jameis Winston is 6' 4" and does not have straight hair. Since, TMZ has added a link to the police report on the original post, and has acknowledged the discrepancies in the description in comparison to Winston. Later that same night, FSU allowed Jameis Winston to speak, albeit on football matters strictly, to the media. But he spoke nonetheless; which some point to while referencing the university's and attorney's confidence in the case.
Furthermore, Jameis Winston's attorney later claimed that, to his knowledge, the official case was closed for around a year. The following statement was provided : "This case has been going on for over a year. The case was basically closed and we're not sure why it's opened up," (Jansen). "We've been cooperating with the law enforcement agencies and we're hoping to get a quick resolution in favor of Mr. Winston.". The questions being brought up now revolve around the case being reopened, and what the reasoning behind it was. Additionally, who broke the story to TMZ? Why now, amidst FSU's most successful football run in over a decade? Multiple articles were also released indicating that the Tallahassee Police Department covered up the incident, but those articles didn't carry much weight without proper evidence.
Finally, an article was released today, by the Tampa Bay Times, suggesting that the accuser was warned by the Tallahassee Police Department that pursuing an investigation, charges, etc against Jameis Winston could have consequences due to the "football culture" at Florida State. The article included vague statements on behalf of the family, including that: "the family grew concerned that she would be targeted on campus". No additional "official" statements have been released by the family nor has the identification of the accuser been revealed. 
This summary of events, and the current state of the process leave many questions to be answered. Why was the police report devoid of any Winston mentions? Why did Jameis Winston's attorney, who has also represented other FSU football players, not made aware of the case's reopening? All that I know is that this probably isn't ending anytime soon, and that there are many "fishy" elements in the situation. Although the reports are hairy, very few, if any things definitively point to Jameis Winston.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 20, 2013)

Did I hear correctly that JW's attorney advised JW not to give a blood sample? This could very well have cleared this matter up almost a year ago and we are not talking about it now.


----------



## walukabuck (Nov 20, 2013)

This is starting to get a bit of a Penn St. feel to it.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 20, 2013)

walukabuck said:


> This is starting to get a bit of a Penn St. feel to it.



You're crazy.  I haven't seen anything reported that Jimbo or the school new these details (the suspect police work).


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 20, 2013)

Whoa...DNA match.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Whoa...DNA match.



How are they gonna spin this one.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 21, 2013)

While a DNA match doesn't prove Winston assaulted the victim, Jimbo might want to get McGuire some considerable playing time this week.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> This has all the markings of a Gator snitch job. Some of y'all may remember back in the 90's that Gator fans and boosters hated FSU so much that they had a Tallahassee talk radio fill in named Marty investigate supposed FSU football crimes. Marty had a group called the Gator rapid reaction force that tried to sniff out any NCAA or criminal violations FSU players may have committed then they called the media/law I think this group leaked the story to the media of the Dillard's free clothes involving Peter Warrick and another player. Who stole FSU's two crystal trophies? Two Gator alums that's who, this story has all the markings of a loser Gator fan base who can't stand that FSU is back on top again.


This is one sinister group. I wonder how they were to obtain Winston's DNA and place it in the victims underwear.


----------



## walukabuck (Nov 21, 2013)

Funny. A little media  pressure and people start doing their jobs.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Nov 21, 2013)

Statement from alleged victim's family says that TPD detectives told victim that "you know where you live, this is a football town, you need to think long and hard before you pursue this. You will be raked over the coals and your life will be made a living - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -"!


----------



## GAranger1403 (Nov 21, 2013)

Sorry mods, forgot that the home of Satan is a dirty word. I'm not really a potty mouth!


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 21, 2013)

So does the hack lawyer for Famous Jontavius claim that it was consensual after first claiming that he wasn't even there, or does he try to pin it on the 1 in 2.2 trillion chance that it was someone else? "So you're saying there's a chance!" 


Burn baby burn......


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 21, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> So does the hack lawyer for Famous Jontavius claim that it was consensual after first claiming that he wasn't even there, or does he try to pin it on the 1 in 2.2 trillion chance that it was someone else? "So you're saying there's a chance!"



When did he claim he wasn't there.  From everything I've heard Jameis had two witnesses that were there with him and the accuser.  How can he have witnesses to say what happened AND not be there.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 21, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Whoa...DNA match.



Which by itself means nothing.  Honestly, if JW did anything wrong, he should pay for it.  Having said that, any man could theoretically at some point in their life face a situation like this.  Imagine having consensual relations with a woman and then her turning around and claiming it was forced.  Whether it was or not...thats all it takes to open a case...the simple claim that the act was committed.  Until we know all the facts, which may very well take charges being filed to find out, it's all speculation.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 21, 2013)

“Tallahassee was a big football town and the victim needs to think long and hard before proceeding against him because she will be raked over the coals and her life will be made miserable.”

I understand that, becuase of this, she didn’t want to go forward. This was December of last year, BEFORE Jameis was the frontrunner for the Heisman, BEFORE he was the starting QB for a team headed to the NCG, BEFORE he was a star for the Seminole baseball team, BEFORE he threw a football over a dorm. The fact that she claims he was an unknown attacker tells you how big a deal he wasn’t at the time, outside of die hard Seminole circles.

Flash forward to today: Jameis IS the frontrunner for the Heisman, he IS the starting QB for a team headed to the NCG, he IS a star for the Seminole baseball team, he HAS thrown a football over a dorm. The family steps up and says they want to go forward? The timing of this is what, still, just seems off to me.

If I’m scared to open the closet door, because I know a bowling ball may fall out on my head, I’m sure as heck not gonna open that same door when there is a wrecking ball on the other side.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2013)

Nice spin. Keep it coming.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 21, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> Nice spin. Keep it coming.



Not spinning anything.  We still don't know what happened.  If he did it, he should be punished and transfer to LSU.

If it was consensual, SHE should be punished.  Of course, nothing will happen to the accuser who cries wolf.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 21, 2013)

alphachief said:


> Which by itself means nothing.  Honestly, if JW did anything wrong, he should pay for it.  Having said that, any man could theoretically at some point in their life face a situation like this.  Imagine having consensual relations with a woman and then her turning around and claiming it was forced.  Whether it was or not...thats all it takes to open a case...the simple claim that the act was committed.  Until we know all the facts, which may very well take charges being filed to find out, it's all speculation.



x2. Look up Brian Banks and also there was a football player for Temple in this same position.

If Winston did this then he should be jailed and raped himself.  I think we should wait for all the facts to come out.


----------



## tcward (Nov 21, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Not spinning anything.  We still don't know what happened.  If he did it, he should be punished and transfer to LSU.
> 
> If it was consensual, SHE should be punished.  Of course, nothing will happen to the accuser who cries wolf.



Auburn would be another place he could go......


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Nov 21, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> I think we should wait for all the facts to come out.



Yep.  I'm sitting back and waiting on facts rather than allegations.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 21, 2013)

yep, waiting for the money shot.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 21, 2013)

tcward said:


> Auburn would be another place he could go......



They just take thieves.  LSU is the destination for unwanted sexual advances.


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 21, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> They just take thieves.  LSU is the destination for unwanted sexual advances.



He won't be playing anywhere if this proves to be true. He will be locked up for a while and then The Bengals or Raiders will take him.


----------



## riprap (Nov 21, 2013)

ChiefOsceola said:


> Yep.  I'm sitting back and waiting on facts rather than allegations.



An indefinite suspension for this cupcake week and some stadium steps and all will be good.


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 21, 2013)

maker4life said:


> It's not worth much.
> 
> When this took place Jameis was maybe third on the depth chart and most Tallahassee cops wouldn't have even known who he was.
> 
> ...



Your nuts, everyone knew who he was and the local police department did as well. That is why the detective told the girl what he did when she first made the accusations.

As far as the cover-up, what else can you call it. The questions now asked of the state attorney paints a cover-up by the detective. At best, he sure didn't do his job? Not sure how you could surmise anything else?


----------



## alphachief (Nov 21, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Your nuts, everyone knew who he was and the local police department did as well. That is why the detective told the girl what he did when she first made the accusations.
> 
> As far as the cover-up, what else can you call it. The questions now asked of the state attorney paints a cover-up by the detective. At best, he sure didn't do his job? Not sure how you could surmise anything else?



Speaking of jumping ahead...it has not yet been established, what if anything the police said to the victim or her lawyer...or what context it was stated in.  

You probably believed Obamacare would lower your cost of health coverage too!


----------



## nickel back (Nov 21, 2013)

......


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 21, 2013)

garnet and gold said:


> Brief Summary of the Jameis Winston Legal Controversy
> Plenty of people have been asking me questions about the timing and intricacies of the events regarding the police report and possible involvement of Florida State star Quarterback Jameis Winston in the recently publicized sexual battery case. I'm hoping this unbiased, objective and brief summary brings clarity to the people who haven't been reading Buds great updates over the past few weeks on the thread.
> Approximately one week ago around the 4:00 PM hour, the popular celebrity media site TMZ, posted an article suggesting that Jameis Winston was either involved, or being investigated, in a sexual battery case that was originally reported in 2012. TMZ's original post did not include the official, although heavily redacted, police report, in which contained description of the suspect as being between the heights of 5' 9" and 5' 11" and having straight hair. Jameis Winston is 6' 4" and does not have straight hair. Since, TMZ has added a link to the police report on the original post, and has acknowledged the discrepancies in the description in comparison to Winston. Later that same night, FSU allowed Jameis Winston to speak, albeit on football matters strictly, to the media. But he spoke nonetheless; which some point to while referencing the university's and attorney's confidence in the case.
> Furthermore, Jameis Winston's attorney later claimed that, to his knowledge, the official case was closed for around a year. The following statement was provided : "This case has been going on for over a year. The case was basically closed and we're not sure why it's opened up," (Jansen). "We've been cooperating with the law enforcement agencies and we're hoping to get a quick resolution in favor of Mr. Winston.". The questions being brought up now revolve around the case being reopened, and what the reasoning behind it was. Additionally, who broke the story to TMZ? Why now, amidst FSU's most successful football run in over a decade? Multiple articles were also released indicating that the Tallahassee Police Department covered up the incident, but those articles didn't carry much weight without proper evidence.
> ...



None of that disputes anything. It doesn't sound like the family or their Lawyer ever thought it was closed as they have been "patiently waiting for responses" from the police department? Remember, the family is not the ones that went public with this recently, it was TMZ as they stumbled across this is assume digging around anything related to the potential Heisman winner. Because it went public, it forced this family to make a statement on what has been going on.

Anyone that thinks this didn't turn horribly bad for Winston in the last day is crazy. Basically, unless I'm missing something, this girl claims Winston raped her (before he had done anything on the football field). She did this immediately, has never changed her story, was not drunk as she had medical treatment immediately with blood tests, her and her family were told not to go public by the detective while they investigated. Apparently, the local police didn't do anything with Winston and basically just hoped it would go away. It finally went public because of a third party and everyone jumped on her thinking she was looking for a payday or whatever? Now that the facts have come to light and the police department is now being forced to do their job, her and her family FINALLY get the blood work results incriminating Winston. If this was any joe blow, he would be charged immediately and then have to defend himself. 

Again, this is just what I'm reading. Maybe I'm misreading the info or its false which could be true as well?


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 21, 2013)

alphachief said:


> Speaking of jumping ahead...it has not yet been established, what if anything the police said to the victim or her lawyer...or what context it was stated in.
> 
> You probably believed Obamacare would lower your cost of health coverage too!



No, I just had to agree to pay another 20 percent increase for the Ins I provide my employees. You just had to ruin my day after I finally blocked that out!!!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 21, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Your nuts, everyone knew who he was and the local police department did as well. That is why the detective told the girl what he did when she first made the accusations.



You know why the detective told her what he did?  Me neither, but it probably had something to do with letting her know what was coming if she decided to pursue it.

I don't think it was a cover up, I think it was a detective being honest with the accuser.  Had you rather him say, it'll be a piece of cake?

As far covering up a rape for a Seminole, Greg Dent says it doesn't happen.

This is Tallahassee, not Gainesville.


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 21, 2013)

tcward said:


> Auburn would be another place he could go......





Madsnooker said:


> None of that disputes anything. It doesn't sound like the family or their Lawyer ever thought it was closed as they have been "patiently waiting for responses" from the police department? Remember, the family is not the ones that went public with this recently, it was TMZ as they stumbled across this is assume digging around anything related to the potential Heisman winner. Because it went public, it forced this family to make a statement on what has been going on.
> 
> Anyone that thinks this didn't turn horribly bad for Winston in the last day is crazy. Basically, unless I'm missing something, this girl claims Winston raped her (before he had done anything on the football field). She did this immediately, has never changed her story, was not drunk as she had medical treatment immediately with blood tests, her and her family were told not to go public by the detective while they investigated. Apparently, the local police didn't do anything with Winston and basically just hoped it would go away. It finally went public because of a third party and everyone jumped on her thinking she was looking for a payday or whatever? Now that the facts have come to light and the police department is now being forced to do their job, her and her family FINALLY get the blood work results incriminating Winston. If this was any joe blow, he would be charged immediately and then have to defend himself.
> 
> Again, this is just what I'm reading. Maybe I'm misreading the info or its false which could be true as well?


nice summary.


----------



## maker4life (Nov 21, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Your nuts, everyone knew who he was and the local police department did as well. That is why the detective told the girl what he did when she first made the accusations.
> 
> As far as the cover-up, what else can you call it. The questions now asked of the state attorney paints a cover-up by the detective. At best, he sure didn't do his job? Not sure how you could surmise anything else?




You really don't have a clue about Tallahassee. But we'll see. I'm going to even go out on a limb and say he's cleared late this week or earlier next......and Ohio State will still be grasping at straws.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 21, 2013)

maker4life said:


> You really don't have a clue about Tallahassee. But we'll see. I'm going to even go out on a limb and say he's cleared late this week or earlier next......and Ohio State will still be grasping at straws.



Or he gets charged, suspended, we beat Idaho, Florida, and Duke with our 3rd string QB, and Ohio State is STILL left out in the cold.


----------



## maker4life (Nov 21, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> Or he gets charged, suspended, we beat Idaho, Florida, and Duke with our 3rd string QB, and Ohio State is STILL left out in the cold.



Oh yeah. Even if he was charged, which he won't be, we're still pretty darn good with Maguire.


----------



## nickel back (Nov 21, 2013)

Madsnooker wants him charged so bad he can taste it.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 21, 2013)

SpotandStalk said:


> While a DNA match doesn't prove Winston assaulted the victim, Jimbo might want to get McGuire some considerable playing time this week.



Now they will have to argue that it was consensual.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 21, 2013)

Like the post above, in-house punishment makes him sit for Idaho and he's back.  A year later, the case will be settled.  Not in court I suspect.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 21, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Now they will have to argue that it was consensual.



And now it was consensual, per Jameis's attorney.

http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...a-state-sexual-battery-investigation/3662241/


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 21, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> And now it was consensual, per Jameis's attorney.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...a-state-sexual-battery-investigation/3662241/



Which may very well be the case. Shouldn't be much longer before we find out what actually happened.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 21, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> Now they will have to argue that it was consensual.



You mean the Maguire playing time?


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 21, 2013)

rex upshaw said:


> And now it was consensual, per Jameis's attorney.
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...a-state-sexual-battery-investigation/3662241/



There are also two witnesses that have signed affidavits confirming Jameis' version of events.  Rumor around Tally is that one is a fellow FSU football player and the other is the accuser's roommate.

Also, a DNA sample was taken from one of the witnesses.  What do we do if it's also a match?

Of course, NONE of us know what actually happened, but we should know by tomorrow if charges will be filed.  The SAO is interviewing the accuser today.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 21, 2013)

Oh this is getting gooood....

http://deadspin.com/jameis-winston-isnt-the-only-problem-here-an-fsu-teac-1467707410


----------



## alphachief (Nov 21, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Oh this is getting gooood....
> 
> http://deadspin.com/jameis-winston-isnt-the-only-problem-here-an-fsu-teac-1467707410



Why dont you link to the home page of this rag so everyone can see what kind of journalistic trash they put out?????????

http://deadspin.com/

Pretty lame tjl.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 21, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Oh this is getting gooood....
> 
> http://deadspin.com/jameis-winston-isnt-the-only-problem-here-an-fsu-teac-1467707410



This pretty much sums it up.


> None of them is older than 22, and they already have longer Wikipedia entries than anyone on the FSU faculty.


----------



## rex upshaw (Nov 21, 2013)

alphachief said:


> Why dont you link to the home page of this rag so everyone can see what kind of journalistic trash they put out?????????
> 
> http://deadspin.com/
> 
> Pretty lame tjl.



Didn't they break the Manti Teo story last year?


----------



## Madsnooker (Nov 21, 2013)

maker4life said:


> You really don't have a clue about Tallahassee. But we'll see. I'm going to even go out on a limb and say he's cleared late this week or earlier next......and Ohio State will still be grasping at straws.



That very well might be true. I don't know?

Instead of just arguing back and forth like most of this thread is, I just posted what I have summarized has taken place by what has been reported up until now? I can't help it if FSU fans don't like it. 

Has nothing to do with OSU. Personally, I hope the young man didn't do what he has been alleged to have done. I would never wish such things to be true just so my favorite football team could gain something. It's actually sad that I would even have to make such a statement.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 21, 2013)

Madsnooker said:


> Has nothing to do with OSU. Personally, I hope the young man didn't do what he has been alleged to have done.



Maybe suspened juuuust long enough........


----------



## fairhopebama (Nov 21, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> You know why the detective told her what he did?  Me neither, but it probably had something to do with letting her know what was coming if she decided to pursue it.
> 
> I don't think it was a cover up, I think it was a detective being honest with the accuser.  Had you rather him say, it'll be a piece of cake?
> As far covering up a rape for a Seminole, Greg Dent says it doesn't happen.
> ...



The problem with this post is that JW was not a superstar QB when all this happened. Nobody knew that he would be a Heisman candidate or potentially playing for a BCSNC. So it would have been a piece of cake pursueing it then compared to now. This story does have a bit of the Duke LaCrosse team feel to it, but even that case ruined those guys to some degree. At this point, whether the info is right or wrong, he is in a little too deep and it sounds like there have been a lot of lies from his camp about his whereabouts and such.


----------



## David Parker (Nov 21, 2013)

His attorney was quoted here almost a week ago:

_Tim Jansen, Winston's attorney, told ESPN.com on Thursday that his client was being investigated for "his potential involvement" _

Now that DNA was "leaked"  no pun, he's controlling the damage by saying his client was "absolutely" involved....and it was consensual.  I think there is some coals smolderin down there somewheres.


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 21, 2013)

alphachief said:


> Why dont you link to the home page of this rag so everyone can see what kind of journalistic trash they put out?????????
> 
> http://deadspin.com/
> 
> Pretty lame tjl.



And when a convicted ponzi scheming liar comes a yapping you posted every single article that graced the interweb as the scripture from almighty on high.

Yet this is from the pen of an FSu professor and it's lies?

Even if Jameis McHandsy gets off I'm going to enjoy every minute of this.


----------



## locknut (Nov 21, 2013)

Seriously------------Who on here has ever had "consensual" sex with 2 witnesses?  Or any type of sex whatsoever with 2 witnesses?  Please step forward and identify yourselves!  You may be a candidate for the Penthouse Forums (if they still exist).  Or could it be that I am just behind the times, and this is now the norm?  (feeling old and out of date)


----------



## tjl1388 (Nov 21, 2013)

locknut said:


> Seriously------------Who on here has ever had "consensual" sex with 2 witnesses?  Or any type of sex whatsoever with 2 witnesses?  Please step forward and identify yourselves!  You may be a candidate for the Penthouse Forums (if they still exist).  Or could it be that I am just behind the times, and this is now the norm?  (feeling old and out of date)



You haven't been to a college party in a few years I'm guessing, but to answer your question, yes you're behind the times.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 21, 2013)

locknut said:


> Seriously------------Who on here has ever had "consensual" sex with 2 witnesses?  Or any type of sex whatsoever with 2 witnesses?  Please step forward and identify yourselves!  You may be a candidate for the Penthouse Forums (if they still exist).  Or could it be that I am just behind the times, and this is now the norm?  (feeling old and out of date)



Obviously us Noles have more fun than the rest of you!


----------



## alphachief (Nov 21, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> And when a convicted ponzi scheming liar comes a yapping you posted every single article that graced the interweb as the scripture from almighty on high.
> 
> Yet this is from the pen of an FSu professor and it's lies?
> 
> Even if Jameis McHandsy gets off I'm going to enjoy every minute of this.



For clarification...I don't recall posting a bunch of articles about the "u"...I simply enjoyed the proces...as you will while we sort this out.  The difference is that we remain a class above your program...even if we have to start our 3rd string QB.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 21, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> You haven't been to a college party in a few years I'm guessing, but to answer your question, yes you're behind the times.



This


----------



## David Parker (Nov 21, 2013)

Burrrrrrrrn


----------



## chadair (Nov 21, 2013)

tjl1388 said:


> Even if Jameis McHandsy gets off I'm going to enjoy every minute of this.


you might not be alone in this thought


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 22, 2013)

chadair said:


> you might not be alone in this thought



Haters gonna hate!!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 22, 2013)

locknut said:


> Seriously------------Who on here has ever had "consensual" sex with 2 witnesses?  Or any type of sex whatsoever with 2 witnesses?  Please step forward and identify yourselves!  You may be a candidate for the Penthouse Forums (if they still exist).  Or could it be that I am just behind the times, and this is now the norm?  (feeling old and out of date)



Me, me, me.   I was in the Navy.  Those gals coming out of boot camp are up for ANYTHING.


----------



## alphachief (Nov 22, 2013)

Now this is worth reading.  It paints an accurate picture of Tallahassee and FSU and offers some good insight on the those involved in the case.

http://sports.yahoo.com/news/ncaaf-...tate-community-awaits-decision-041643901.html


----------



## Mako22 (Nov 22, 2013)

alphachief said:


> Now this is worth reading.  It paints an accurate picture of Tallahassee and FSU and offers some good insight on the those involved in the case.
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/news/ncaaf-...tate-community-awaits-decision-041643901.html



Tallahassee is South Georgia???? Bull I have lived in both and Travis Johnson is an idiot if he thinks that!!! There is no more Jim Crowe South as he asserts, you should be ashamed for posting that anti white racist garbage!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 22, 2013)

He will be charged.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 22, 2013)

Matthew6 said:


> He will be charged.



I say it's 50/50, and if he is, he'll be back next season.  No way he gets convicted.  If Meggs had the goods on him, he'd be charged already.


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 22, 2013)

Saw this over at TomahawkNation, and thought I'd share it.




> The TPD has no interest in covering up crimes committed by redshirt football players. Just like they have no interest in throwing 2nd string RBs in jail for using mouthwash before work duty, for bringing in star CB/PRs for lying about roommates who stole vehicles, for arresting back-up LBs who did steal vehicles…


----------



## alphachief (Nov 22, 2013)

Woodsman69 said:


> Tallahassee is South Georgia???? Bull I have lived in both and Travis Johnson is an idiot if he thinks that!!! There is no more Jim Crowe South as he asserts, you should be ashamed for posting that anti white racist garbage!



You read the article and that's what you focus on?   Let's just say you have a limited scope of reading comprehension.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 22, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> I say it's 50/50, and if he is, he'll be back next season.  No way he gets convicted.  If Meggs had the goods on him, he'd be charged already.



I agree


----------



## chadair (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## tcward (Nov 23, 2013)

This deal will be dead in the water come Tuesday or Wednesday.


----------



## CRIMINOLES (Nov 23, 2013)

I say they prob charge him and he still will play ! It's up to Fsu at the end of the day !! I think it's all a bunch of horse hockey !! But as a fan I'm just ready for it to be over one way or the other !! Go noles


----------



## SpotandStalk (Nov 23, 2013)

chadair said:


>



Go Eagles!!!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 24, 2013)

we haven't heard anything about it till lately because of footballs political influence. 

as in "if he gets arrested it will ruin the season--push the investigation forward till the season is done"

T


----------



## Rebel Yell (Nov 25, 2013)

Throwback said:


> we haven't heard anything about it till lately because of footballs political influence.
> 
> as in "if he gets arrested it will ruin the season--push the investigation forward till the season is done"
> 
> T



You do realize the season isn't over, right?


----------



## Throwback (Nov 25, 2013)

Rebel Yell said:


> You do realize the season isn't over, right?



and he hasn't been arrested has he?


T


----------



## David Parker (Nov 25, 2013)

The NCG is too important to that program.  Even if charged, he will be the golden goose until the bitter end.  Priorities right?  poke


----------

